# Confused about TSH



## gofigerr (Oct 5, 2009)

So i found out my TSH actually went from 1.82 to 7.33 in under 5 hours! When I asked my doctor about this today he said TSH doesn't mean anything when you have HASHI"S antibodies. So why do they keep testing it!!! And how are they going to treat it???


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

gofigerr said:


> So i found out my TSH actually went from 1.82 to 7.33 in under 5 hours! When I asked my doctor about this today he said TSH doesn't mean anything when you have HASHI"S antibodies. So why do they keep testing it!!! And how are they going to treat it???


Why would you have 2 TSH tests 5 hours apart?

What you need tested for proper replacement calibration is FT-4 and FT-3.

Nobody knows why doctors keep running TSH tests on people already diagnosed with a thyroid issue. TSH is a diagnostic screening test but many doctors try to dose by it. TSH levels are suppose to lag by 6 weeks so I can only guess your significant increase in 5 hours was a lab error.

What medication are you on?


----------

